# Pheasant Habitat Question



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Dose anyone know of any type of grass or plant game birds (pheasants) like that cattle won't eat?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I would say Sage Brush, Scrub Oak, Cattails and Bull Rush (if there is water).


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Of the two birds that I shot opening day, both had Russian Olive berries in their craw. And grasshoppers. Not only do the Russian olive trees provide food, but they provide good winter cover for the birds.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Dose anyone know of any type of grass or plant game birds (pheasants) like that cattle won't eat?


It doesn't matter what you plant, if the cows won't eat it, they'll just destroy it by trampling it down and crapping all over the place.

Cows + Good pheasant cover = waste land, inert barren ground. :x

You can't have both. It just isn't posible.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="#1DEER 1-I":1uonty6r]Dose anyone know of any type of grass or plant game birds (pheasants) like that cattle won't eat?


It doesn't matter what you plant, if the cows won't eat it, they'll just destroy it by trampling it down and crapping all over the place.

Cows + Good pheasant cover = waste land, inert barren ground. :x

You can't have both. It just isn't posible.[/quote:1uonty6r]

Same with our mountains. GRRRRRRRRR! :evil: I hate when I find an area its so beautiful for the whole summer, until, the cows come in, or sheep.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Dose anyone know of any type of grass or plant game birds (pheasants) like that cattle won't eat?


CORN! Sure a cow will eat it but fence it off so they can't. Leave it standing and every other row plant Oats or Milo with a mixture of weed seed. Kosha(sp?) is a great weed that the birds love to mill in. There ya have your feed and cover.... Water, have a ditch or spring that has year round water or seep. Ohh ya don't harvest anything from your bird plot!
By the way a cow will eat anything if it is hungry enough.


----------

